# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الصفاقسي التونسي() ‏vs ‎‏ الهلال السوداني()

## محمد كمال

*كاس الاتحاد الافريقي (الكونفدرالية)
2010/10/31
الثامنة مسا بتوقيت السودان
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياربي تدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اضافة
القناة الناقلة الجزيرة الرياضية 9
منصور ايها الصفاقسي ان شاء الله
*

----------


## sonstar

*مربووووووووووووووووووحه
*

----------


## الحارث

*يارب تنصر الصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والليلة والليلة

محمد كمال والصفوي مرة واحدة


الله يدينا الفي مرادنا


تشجيعة ك
أنا بطلت أسف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الاخبار ادناه بالتعاون مع احبابنا صحيفة الصفاقس 



 

*

----------


## غندور

*هذا المساء انطلاقا من الساعة السادسة النادي الصفاقسي ـ الهلال السوداني

لا خيار سوى الانتصار وبفارق هام

يخوض النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي هذا المساء احدى اهم وأصعب المباريات منذ انطلاق فعاليات هذه النسخة الجديدة من مسابقة كأس «الكاف» باعتبار قيمة المنافس وطموحاته وهو الذي انهى المرحلة السابقة منذ التصفيات في طليعة المجموعة التي انتمى اليها فقد حقق مسيرة تكاد تكون مثالية لولا الهزيمة التي مني بها في تباماكو ضد دجوليبا المالي بهدفين لصفر وفي ما عدا ذلك فانه عرف كيف يتجاوز منافسيه وخاصة منهم الاتحاد الليبي الذي فاز عليه ذهابا وايابا رغم انهاء هذا الاخير السباق في المرتبة الثانية للمجموعة. لكن عزيمة النادي الصفاقسي والامكانيات الهامة المتوفرة له اضافة الى خبرته الواسعة بالمسابقات الافريقية ستكون من بين العوامل المهمة التي ستساعده على الخروج منطقيا بنتيجة ايجابية من هذا الامتحان الصعب... وهو ما ترجمت عنه الجديدة التي اصطبغت بها تحضيراته لهذا الموعد والروح الانتصارية التي تحدو لاعبيه وهم يستعدون لمواجهة منافسهم على عشب ملعب الطيب المهيري... وما تجدر الاشارة اليه في هذا السياق ان زملاء فاتح الغربي نجحوا بتحقيق انتصارات مهمة على كل منافسيهم في الدور السابق من التصفيات كلما لعبوا على ارضهم فهل سيؤكدون اليوم هذا التميز ويحققون بالتالي اسبقية قد تمهد لهم السبيل للترشح الى الدور النهائي؟

هذا ما سنعرفه مع «التصفيرة» النهائية للحكم الاوغندي محمد سيغونغا الذي سيدير هذا اللقاء.. لكن قبل ذلك يتعين حتما على دفاع النادي ان يكون يقظا ازاء العمليات الهجومية التي قد يشنها سيف الدين علي وزملاؤه في الخط الامامي للهلال كما يستوجب الامر المسك بزمام المبادرة في المباراة وتكثيف الضغط على المنافس بما يتيح احداث ثغرات في دفاعه تساعد على الوصول الى شباكه. الانتصار بفارق هام يطمح النادي الصفاقسي الى تحقيق انتصار هام في هذا اللقاء يمهد له الطريق للترشح الى الدور النهائي وذلك بالتهديف في اكثر من مرة دون ان تقبل شباكه اي هدف... وبذلك يكون قد حقق المنشود وهو الانتصار وضمن لنفسه اسبقية مريحة قد تكون حاسمة في تحديد مآل بطاقة الترشح للنهائي.

تعزيزات مهمة 
سيخوض النادي الصفاقسي المباراة معززا بعدة عناصر اساسية كانت قد غابت عن لقاء الجولة الاخيرة من البطولة وهم على وجه التحديد حمدي رويد وشاكر البرقاوي وكمال زعيم وربما ايضا دومينيك ان فضل المدرب بيار بوشانتر تشريكه كأساسي عوضا عن اوشي اقبا في الخط الامامي بالمقابل سيتخلف عن اللقاء كل من مامان يوسفو وامين عباس لاسباب تأديبية ومعز علولو لاسباب صحية.

طاقم التحكيم من أوغندا 
هذا وستعطى ضربة البداية في هذا اللقاء عند حدود الساعة السادسة مساء وسيتألف طاقم التحكيم من محمد سيغونغا ساحة كحكم وهو دولي منذ سنة 1970 ومن مساعديه حسين بوجمبي ويحي كيتي ... والحكم الرابع علي كاليونغو ...اما مراقب المباراة فسيكون الجزائري محمد شرارة والمنسق العام مازن مرزوق وهو من مصر.





*

----------


## غندور

*كسب «الثنائيات» والضغط الناجع


ـ يبدو أنكم متخوّفون من منافسكم اليوم... بماذا تفسر ذلك؟

هو في الواقع تخوف ناجم عن أهمية الرهان في هذا اللقاء حيث أنّ الانتصار بفارق عريض سيفتح امامنا باب الترشح للدور النهائي... وهو أمر يحتاج الى كثير من التركيز ومن الجهد لتحقيقه. لكن القول إننا متخوفون من المنافس فهذا امر مبالغ فيه والأصح اننا نحترم المنافس وبقدر فيه النتائج الايجابية التي كان حققها في الدور السابق...ويبقى الأمر رهين تعاملنا جيدا مع المباراة... وهو الذي يعنينا بالدرجة الأولى.



ما الذي تحرصون بالضبط على بلوغه؟

يجب ان نمسك بزمام المبادرة من البداية الى النهاية وذلك خاصة بكسب الثنائيات واحكام السيطرة على منطقة وسط الميدان وشن العمليات وفق الرسوم التي ضبطناها خلال الحصص التدريبية... اذ لا مجال للارتجال والسقوط في اللعب العشوائي الذي لا يفيد.



كيف يلوح لك اللقاء؟

ما أتصوره هو أن المنافس سيكون متخوّفا منّا مما سيجبره على الركون الى الدفاع... وهذا ما يتعين علينا استغلاله على الوجه الافضل والعمل على تجسيمه بأهداف تضمن لنا اوفر الحظوظ للمرور الى الدور النهائي. لكن الذي لا يمكن استنقاصه هو القيمة الثابتة للمنافس اذ انه يملك في صفوفه عدة لاعبين ذوي مهارات فردية مميزة. وقد قرأنا حسابا لذلك من خلال معاينتنا لعدد من المباريات التي كان الهلال خاضها في الفترة الماضية. ـ



هل سيكون لعاملي الميدان والجمهور دور فاعل في اللقاء؟

هذا ما ننتظره... وما نحرص على الاستفادة منه ايضا... وتمثل تشجيعات احبّائنا حافزا مهما لنا لمزيد البذل والعطاء لنوفق في تحقيق الانتصار الذي نحن عازمون على بلوغه... كما ان للميدان دوره في شّد عضدنا في اللقاء... وكل ما نبتغيه هو تشريف الراية الوطنية باعتبارتنا نمثل كرة القدم التونسية في هذه المسابقة القارية





*

----------


## غندور

*تحضيرات النادي الصفاقسي تربص ناجح
عاد الفريق مساء امس من سوسة حيث كان يقيم في الأيام الثلاثة الأخيرة في تربص مغلق خصصه المدرب بيار لوشانتر لتدارك بعض النقائص في آليات اللعب ذات الصبغة الهجومية ورسم الخطة التي سينزل بها الفريق هذا المساء عند مواجهته لمنافسه في الدور نصف النهائي من مسابقة كأس الكاف... وهو الهلال السوداني. وقد كان هذا التربص بشهادة الجميع ناجحا حيث انه أسهم ايضا في دعم معنويات الفريق وشحذ همم لاعبيه على أمل تحقيق الهدف المنشود وهو الانتصار وبفارق يضمن اسبقية مريحة على حساب الهلال.

 فتح أبواب الملعب منذ الثالثة بعد الظهر

قررت اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة ان تفتح ابواب الملعب منذ الثالثة بعد الظهر اي قبل ثلاث ساعات من الموعد المحدد لانطلاق اللقاء . هذا وكان الاقبال مكثفا في اليومين الماضيين على اقتناء التذاكر التي تسمح لاصحابها بالدخول الى الملعب... وقد حدد ثمن 7 دنانير للمدارج الجانبية و10 دنانير للمدارج المجاورة للمنصة الرئيسية.

 المرابط والنفطي يساندان فريقهما الأمّ

حرص اللاعبان هيثم المرابط وعبد الكريم النفطي اللذان ينشطان حاليا مع نادي المريخ السوداني على الاتصال بزملائهما السابقين بالنادي للاطمئنان على حسن استعداداتهم لهذا الموعد الهام الذي يستأثر بالاهتمام في السودان كما هو الامر في تونس...

 تحطيم الرقم القياسي

يطمح النادي الصفاقسي هذا الموسم لتحطيم الرقم القياسي في عدد التتويجات على المستوى القاري من خلال الفوز بكأسه الرابعة.... لكن قبل التفكير في ذلك فان اهتمامه موجه الان الى مباراة اليوم ضد الهلال وهي تعد مرحلة هامة على درب التتويج الذي يتعين عليه كسبها لضمان أوفر الحظوظ للترشح الى الدور النهائي... علما وان مباراة الاياب ضد منافسه الحالي ستدور بملعب أم درمان يوم الاحد 14 نوفمبر القادم انطلاقا من الساعة الثامنة بالتوقيت المحلي (السادسة بتوقيت تونس

بالتوفيق الاحباء الصفاقسية 


*

----------


## غندور

*واخيرا الجزيرة تعمل قيمة لكاس الاتحاد الافريقي .. و تتلهى شوية للمعلقين متع الماتشوات هذوما
باعتبارو دور نصف نهائي
الجزيرة بش تخلي زوز معلقين من كلا البلدين
على القناة الصوتية الاولى عصام الشوالي
و على القناة الصوتية الثانية سوار الذهب
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
تصدقو أنا الليله من الصباح مزاجي راااايق وإتبسم ساااااي ما عارف ليه
يا الله فضيحه بجلاجل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شاءالله الليله يتخمسوا لمن يفهموا حاجه
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قووووووووووووووون !!
الهدف الاول للصفاقسى الدقيقه الأولى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربى اجعل صفرهم الدولى قائما الى يوم يبعثون وارنا فيهم يوما كيوم مازمبى آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ن
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب اهذم السحرة واخوة الشياطين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياسلام عاد محمد كمال والعود احمد
طبعا بعد كده عرفنا النتيجه
هنا نتقبل التهاني
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بدأ الان الاستوديو التحليلى لنكبة الجلافيط 
*

----------


## غندور

*الجزيرة الرياضية +9
الرشيد المهدية وحاتم الطرابلسى
تمنياتنا للصفاقسى 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياسلام عاد محمد كمال والعود احمد
طبعا بعد كده عرفنا النتيجه
هنا نتقبل التهاني



امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الفريقان الان يتجهان لداخل الملعب والعيون الجلفوطة مزغللة والراس لافى مروحة
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*اللهم انصر الصفاقسى بخماسية نارية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا قايل الركب بتشتغل فى مباريات الزعيم بس !!
الليله من الصباح بتكركب 
الله يستر !!
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حمزة يونس مكمن خطورة الصفاقسى
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحكم جلفوط
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا رب قون للصفاقسى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اها ياشباب اللعب كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*شكلها مكربه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الناس ديل بس ذي الحصين 
ابوكدايس شغال شغل جد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مافي ذول بيكتب شكلها الشغلانة ما مطمنة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصوووووووووووورين يارب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يااخوانا مافي رابط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ليبيا فتحت
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ويارب تلاتة تاني كمان
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للصفاقس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا شباب داير نقل

أدونا النتيجة 
الزمن 

رابط الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف للصفاقس



مبرووووك 
وان شاء الله المزيد

من قبيل ماتقولوا كدي أحرجتونا مع اعصابنا ساااااااي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*سي إس إس
تبكي بس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتمني الصفاقسي مايتهور ويغشهم الهدف دا
وكلب الصيد يلقي فرصة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وين النقل يا ود كمال ؟
اصحي معانا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بداية الشوط الثاني وهجمة للهليل بواسطة كاريكا والدفاع التونسي يحولها لمرتدة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ابراهيما يضيع هدف موكد للصفاقس
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ضغط رهيييييييب من الصفاقس ويارب التاني
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*

وبرضو النفطي خاين؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بالغت لكن يا ولدنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شلاليت يقع علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يوسف محمد يحرك جانب الهليل الايمن
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وين انتوا ياشباب ؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة 60 وقبها تم تبديل كمال زعيم
ب درديري
وخروج خليقة ودخول قشة صغيرة
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*طبعا لسه النتيجة زي ماهي 1/0
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مستوي متواضع جدا للهليل والصفاقس زاتو درويش بس 
ماقادر يجيب اهداف
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اي ياولدنا تابع...
ماعندي غير المنبر.......
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا جماعة الناس ديل ممكن يعادلوا ؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الناس دي مالاعبة الحبة والصفاقس ماقادر يجيب هدف 
مع انو لاعبي الهليل قالوا ليهم هاكم اغلبونا عشرة
الله يجازي السبب
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا جماعة الناس ديل ممكن يعادلوا ؟



 يتعادلو شنو حرم لو لعبو شهر مايعادلو 
ديل لاعبين بخطة 10 /1
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غايتو لو ما المعز الناس دي 6 مايقيفو فيها
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مهند الطاهر علي الخط ينتظر التبديل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عوووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يكون في العون الناس دي شكلها مقتنعة بالواحد صفر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا جماعة بوست ذي دا كان مفروض الناس تحشد ليه كل الكجوجاب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة 86 والنتيجة كماهي تقدم صفاقس علي هليل العرضة شمال
بهدف وسادمبا كاد ان يدرك التعادل
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بكري المدينة بديلا لسادمبا
والهليل يضغط علي صفاقس
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*طبعا انا بتابع ليكم في كورة سودانية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الباقي دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المذيع مبسووووووووووووووووط بالهدف الواحد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مسمار صفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نهاية المباراة بهدف لصفاقس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غايتو شوف ليكم بلد تانية ...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دي مشكلة والله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

غايتو شوف ليكم بلد تانية ...



 

خلاص شالو ياطارق
الحل الوحيد
زى ماقال سلك
انشاء الله القيامه تقوم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مسمار صفاقصي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

نهاية المباراة بهدف لصفاقس









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو جنس غايتو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

غايتو شوف ليكم بلد تانية ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

دي مشكلة والله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

خلاص شالو ياطارق
الحل الوحيد
زى ماقال سلك
انشاء الله القيامه تقوم



وتقوم في شنو؟
هنا جوه البلد يندقوا.......
الموضوع انتهي.........
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

خلاص شالو ياطارق
الحل الوحيد
زى ماقال سلك
انشاء الله القيامه تقوم



يا شيخنا مشتاقين ...
الكورة في الخرطوم 2-1 لصالح الهليل ...
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*غايته ما فاهمين حاجة الصفقاسى بهجومه ده اشك يتأهل 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا شيخنا مشتاقين ...
الكورة في الخرطوم 2-1 لصالح الهليل ...



يارب يحصل
عشان نيتك البيضاء دى
ولو حصل
انا بصيح عديل كده
وبعمل الصيحه
بس يطيرو
الباقى ساهل
عليك الله
ياشيخ طارق اقعد ليهم واطه
الناس ديل
كرهونا بيوتنا














المهم والاهم
لو البجم ديل لو ماشالو الكاس
انا كته ده 
تانى والله العظيم
مابزعل من زول
وناس اون لاين ديل
لو كتلونى بى سكين انا قبلان
بس
مايجيبو كاس خارجى
*

----------

